# Think Electric Car Getting Up to Speed



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I would like to see some info on this 100 kph and 100kilometers distance.

More info needed.

Perhaps here:
http://www.mpoweruk.com/zebra.htm

I like that last line:
COST expensive


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

haha yeah that's really assuring.


----------

